# Waffengesetz der USA - South Dakota erlaubt das tragen von Waffen an Schulen



## Seeefe (9. März 2013)

Hey,

ich habe vorhin gelesen, das der US-Bundesstaat South Dakota als erster Bundesstaat in den USA, flächendeckend das Tragen von Waffen an Schulen erlaubt. Personen, die befugt sind, an Schulen Waffen zu tragen, sind Lehrer, Wächter und freiwillige Helfer, die vorher ein Training absolviert haben. Ziel sei es, die Kinder bestmöglichst zu schützen. 

Anscheinend bewegt sich alles in eine andere Richtung, als es Obama wollen mag. Drei Monate ist der Amoklauf in Newton nun her. 

Ich frage mich ob die Politiker und Menschen dort einfach nur zu blöde sind, das die auf die NRA hören (die solche Maßnahmen befürwortet) oder auch alle gerne schießen gehen und Mitglied der NRA sind. 
Mir platzt die Krawatte wenn ich höre, dass dies zum Schutz der Kinder sei. Einzig und allein gehts hier um Geld und nicht mehr. Wäre ja auch blöd, halbautomatische Waffen usw. zu verbieten, dann würde man ja Verlust machen.
Dieses bescheisen dort, ich verstehe einfach nicht, dass die Menschen dort nicht aufwachen und sich von skrupellosen Typen der NRA so beeinflussen und verar***** lassen  
Im Grunde löst diese Gesetzesänderung auch nichts am Grundproblem, was die USA beim Thema Waffen haben....

Was ist eure Meinung dazu?


Quelle: 

Waffen - USA: Lehrer in South Dakota dürfen Waffen tragen - Newsticker - sueddeutsche.de


----------



## turbosnake (9. März 2013)

Die die Waffen haben wollen bekommen sie, also ist es sinnvoller das Personal mit Waffen auszustatten.
Als sie ganz wehrlos dastehen zulassen, gegen einen der alles an Waffen hat. Illegal versteht sich, dann sind alle andere am Arsch.
Dazu kommt die Verfassung der USA, ich sehe das nicht so kritisch.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2013)

Es ist dann nur eine Frage der Zeit bis irgendeiner dieser "Freiwilligen" einen Schüler abknallt "weil er sich verdächtig verhalten hat".
Denk mal an den Fall Trayvon Martin und male dir das für die Schulen aus.
Trayvon Martin


----------



## Seeefe (9. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Die die Waffen haben wollen bekommen sie, also ist es sinnvoller das Personal mit Waffen auszustatten.
> Als sie ganz wehrlos dastehen zulassen, gegen einen der alles an Waffen hat. Illegal versteht sich, dann sind alle andere am Arsch.
> Dazu kommt die Verfassung der USA, ich sehe das nicht so kritisch.


 
Wer in Deutschland eine Waffe haben will, bekommt sie irgendwie bestimmt auch, jedoch haben wir mE nach kein Waffenproblem hier und wir leben wesentlich sicherer. 
Die USA sind überschwemmt von Waffen, das ist das Problem. 

Und mein noch viel größeres Problem grade, man sagt, man möchte die Kinder schützen? Ja ne, ist klar, es geht denen einfach nur um ihr Geld, einfach nur darum ein Verkaufsverbot für z.B. Halbautomatische Waffen zu verhindern. 

Das Problem der USA wird damit nicht gelöst.


----------



## >ExX< (9. März 2013)

die sollten viel lieber pro Schule 1 oder 2 Polizisten stationieren, als der Zivil Bevölkerung die Waffen quasi schon in die Hände zu drücken.


----------



## Seeefe (9. März 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> die sollten viel lieber pro Schule 1 oder 2 Polizisten stationieren, als der Zivil Bevölkerung die Waffen quasi schon in die Hände zu drücken.


 
Aber das würde ja kein Geld in die Kassen der Waffenlobby schwämmen sondern noch zusätzliche Kosten fürn Staat verursachen :/ 

Ich finds schade das es überhaupt soweit da gekommen ist.


----------



## >ExX< (9. März 2013)

Aber das Sicherheitsproblem wäre gelöst^^


----------



## turbosnake (9. März 2013)

Sie folgen nur der Verfassung


> „Da eine wohl organisierte Miliz für die Sicherheit eines freien Staates notwendig ist, darf das Recht des Volkes, Waffen zu besitzen und zu tragen, nicht beeinträchtigt werden.


Quelle:2. Zusatzartikel zur Verfassung der Vereinigten Staaten

Dazu hat das legale Waffenrecht wenig Auswirkung auf die Amokläufe, da muss man nur mal in die Schweiz schauen.
Mehr § würde daran wenig ändern.


----------



## SwissBullet (9. März 2013)

Ist eine Typisch Amerikanische einstellung,wenn jemand eine Waffe hat,dann schütze dich mit einer noch größeren!


----------



## altazoggy (9. März 2013)

Du wirst sehen, das an diesen Schulen kein einziger Amoklauf mehr stattfinden wird. Und nun?


----------



## nay (9. März 2013)

So langsam dürfte es dem Dümmsten aufgefallen sein, dass Massaker immer dort passieren, wo Schusswaffen verboten sind. South Dakota tut wirklich etwas für den Schutz der Kinder. Weiter so.


----------



## altazoggy (9. März 2013)

bin nicht sicher, aber ich glaube das wir hier rechnerisch pro bevölkerung mehr amokläufe haben als die amis?!


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Sie folgen nur der Verfassung
> 
> Quelle:2. Zusatzartikel zur Verfassung der Vereinigten Staaten


 
Das kennen wir aber das galt zu Zeiten als sich die USA gerade formten und es noch sehr unsichere Gebiete gab und niemand wusste ob die Regierung morgen noch da war.
Das hast du heute nicht mehr aber anstatt sich der neuen Gegebenheit anzupassen pochen die Konservativen auf diesen Zusatz.

Genauso wie die Homo Ehe Gegner in Deutschland auf das Grundgesetz von 1949 pochen weil damals die Gesellschaft eine andere war und niemand damit gerechnet hat dass sie sich weiter entwickeln wird.


----------



## ugotitbad (9. März 2013)

Ich seh es schon kommen...



> Lehrerin erschießt mehrere Schüler bei einem Amoklauf.


----------



## the.hai (9. März 2013)

Jeder brauch Waffen, nur mit der Angst jederzeit erschossen zu werden, lebts sich sicher.......

Es ist und bleibt ne andere Mentalität und das werden wir/bzw ich als Deutscher nie verstehen. Ich hab nichts gegen Waffen an sich, aber diese lockere Art des Umgangs finde ich fragwürdig.

Ich persönlich finde es dennoch recht beruhigend, wenn ich am Wochenende höchstens nen Messer bei Jugendgangs erwarten kann, Schusswaffen überall würden mein "Ausgehverhalten" stark prägen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (9. März 2013)

Na hoffentlich wird diese Wachpersonal auch mit dicken Waffen ausgestattet. Es kann ja nicht angehn, dass ein evtl. vorhandener Amokläufer schwerer bewaffnet sein könnte. Wie wärs mit vollautomatischen Schroflinten für Lehrer und für die Wachen Granatwerfer + Strumgewehr? 

Ne, jetzt mal im Ernst, damit ändert man nichts am Grundproblem. Nämlich dass es überhaupt Amokläufer gibt.
Ganz so falsch ist der Ansatz aber nicht. Es gibt dort fast so viele Waffen wie Einwohner. Man kann jetzt nicht einfach sagen: "Ab nächste Woche ist das verboten, bitte alles was ihr so habt abgeben" und dann damit rechnen, dass es einen Monat später praktisch keine Waffen in Privatbesitz mehr gibt.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (9. März 2013)

Dazu fällt mir nur ein



			
				Obelix schrieb:
			
		

> Die spinnen, die ... Amis.


----------



## nay (9. März 2013)

enhra schrieb:


> Ich seh es schon kommen...


 
Jemand, der bisweilen einen Amoklauf in einer Schule beging, musste keine Gegenwehr erwarten und konnte Leute abknallen bis die Polizei eintraf. Ich finde gut, dass das in South Dakota nun vorbei ist. Vielleicht solltest du noch einmal erklären, warum Lehrer jetzt zu Amokläufern werden.


----------



## turbosnake (9. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das kennen wir aber das galt zu Zeiten als sich die USA gerade formten und es noch sehr unsichere Gebiete gab und niemand wusste ob die Regierung morgen noch da war.
> Das hast du heute nicht mehr aber anstatt sich der neuen Gegebenheit anzupassen pochen die Konservativen auf diesen Zusatz.
> 
> Genauso wie die Homo Ehe Gegner in Deutschland auf das Grundgesetz von 1949 pochen weil damals die Gesellschaft eine andere war und niemand damit gerechnet hat dass sie sich weiter entwickeln wird.


Es steht in der Verfassung, also gilt es. 
Und das es einige Einschränkungen bei der Homo eh gibt es imho richtig, wie zB des Adoptionsrecht.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Es steht in der Verfassung, also gilt es.


 
Ich weiß aber nur weil etwas drin steht heißt es nicht dass es für immer drin stehen muss.
Man könnte diesen Zusatz auch abschaffen oder umschreiben. Das ist kein Problem.
Nur wird die Waffenlobby das niemals zulassen denn mit Waffen verdienst du einfach zuviel Geld.


----------



## turbosnake (9. März 2013)

Wir reden über das hier und jetzt.


----------



## Ifosil (9. März 2013)

Die sind nicht sonderlich helle, wie willst den Kontrollieren ob ein Lehrer oder sonstige befugte Person nicht selbst ausrastet. Sinnlose Maßnahme, daran sieht man das diese Land keine seriöse Politik mehr hat. Da geht's nicht mehr ums Volk.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wir reden über das hier und jetzt.


 
Ja eben.
Wäre der US Kongress nicht von Waffenlobbyisten durchtränkt wäre der 2. Verfassungszusatz sicher schon längst abgeschafft oder zumindest geändert worden.
Denn das würde deutlich mehr bringen als das was jetzt gemacht wird.


----------



## nay (9. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber nur weil etwas drin steht heißt es nicht dass es für immer drin stehen muss.
> Man könnte diesen Zusatz auch abschaffen oder umschreiben. Das ist kein Problem.
> Nur wird die Waffenlobby das niemals zulassen denn mit Waffen verdienst du einfach zuviel Geld.


 
Obama kann den Congress durch eine executive order einfach umgehen und die Waffenlobby kann nur in der Nase popeln. Dein Menschenbild sieht wohl vor, dass man Freiheiten einfach so wegnehmen kann. Ekelhaft.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2013)

Obama kann nicht einfach die Verfassung ändern. Das geht nicht und die Freiheit auf Menschen zu schießen ist für mich keine Freiheit die erstrebenswert ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2013)

John Wayne ist Tod, Django und Wyatt Earp ebenfalls. Es wird Zeit das dort mal die Waffengesetze grundlegend renoviert werden so das nicht nicht mehr jeder mit einem Ballermann rumspielen darf.


----------



## turbosnake (9. März 2013)

@Dr Bakterius
Soll die Schweiz das auch tun?


----------



## Seeefe (9. März 2013)

Naja ich sehs immernoch so, mehr Regelungen für den Waffenmarkt in den USA würde sicherlich nicht schlecht sein und das Land vllt. etwas sicherer machen.

Aber Hauptsache die Waffenlobby bekommt nun noch mehr Geld, der ein oder andere Lehrer oder freiwilliger Helfer wird sich bestimmt neu ausrüsten


----------



## nay (9. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Obama kann nicht einfach die Verfassung ändern. Das geht nicht und die Freiheit auf Menschen zu schießen ist für mich keine Freiheit die erstrebenswert ist.



Er kann z.B. den _assault weapons ban_ (<-- googlen) durch eine _executive order_ (<-- googlen) durchsetzen. Die Verfassung muss nicht geändert werden, denn sie wird momentan sowieso nicht eingehalten. Die hohlen Phrasen können bestehen bleiben, wie z.B.

_"A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free  State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, _*shall not be  infringed*_."

_Das gibt der Bevölkerung ein gutes Gefühl.


---

@Seeefe

Die Waffenlobby besteht zum Großteil aus Mitgliedern der NRA und ähnlichen Organisationen. Das sind ganz normale Leute, wie du und ich, die durch ihre Mitgliedsbeiträge die politische Arbeit finanzieren. Ähnlich wie der ADAC. Super schlimm, nich wahr?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> @Dr Bakterius
> Soll die Schweiz das auch tun?



Wenn South Dakota ein Kanton ist dann ja, ach egal die haben Ricola das ist Strafe genug


----------



## Seeefe (9. März 2013)

nay schrieb:


> Er kann z.B. den _assault weapons ban_ (<-- googlen) durch eine _executive order_ (<-- googlen) durchsetzen. Die Verfassung muss nicht geändert werden, denn sie wird momentan sowieso nicht eingehalten. Die hohlen Phrasen können bestehen bleiben, wie z.B.
> 
> _"A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free  State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, _*shall not be  infringed*_."
> 
> ...


 

Super schlimm ist es, das diese Leute tatsächlich wollen, das kleine Kinder unterrichtet werden, von einem Leher der eine Waffe an seiner Hüfte trägt, oder Wächter mit automatischen Waffen vor der Tür stehen. 

Wenn sowas nicht zum nachdenken anregt ob nicht irgendetwas falsch läuft, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr. 

Und wie schon gesagt, um die Sichherheit der Kinder gehts der Lobby bestimmt nicht, $$$


----------



## nay (9. März 2013)

Wie viel Mehreinnahmen bekommt denn "die Lobby" durch bewaffnete Lehrer und Sicherheitsdienste? Kannst du das mal ausrechnen? Warum findest du es schlimm, wenn Kinder von bewaffneten Lehrern unterrichtet werden?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2013)

Na so ganz dürfte der letzte Satz ja nicht stimmen da Tote kaum eine Waffe kaufen ( sorry für den Sarkasmus ). Die Amis haben doch so viele skurile Gesetze da wird es doch wirklich mal Zeit dort aufzuräumen. Die Waffenlobby kann sich ja bei der Army die goldene Nase holen.


----------



## turbosnake (9. März 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn South Dakota ein Kanton ist dann ja, ach egal die haben Ricola das ist Strafe genug


Die Schweiz hat auch ein liberales Waffenrecht, aber stört keinen.

Und ich habe mal gehört das die Anzahl auf Überfällen steigt, wenn das Waffenrecht strenger ist.
Warum ist logisch.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (9. März 2013)

nay schrieb:


> Wie viel Mehreinnahmen bekommt denn "die Lobby" durch bewaffnete Lehrer und Sicherheitsdienste?


 
Na, sicher so einiges, wenn man Richtung Zukunft denkt. Immerhin gibts hunderte/tausende Schüler an Schulen und vor allem kleinere (aber auch die etwas älteren) Schüler sind leicht beeinflussbar.

B2W:Um ehrlich zu sein: Wenn ich in den USA leben würde, hätte ich schon längst ein Arsenal bei mir zu Hause stehen (vorausgesetzt ich kanns mir leisten). Immerhin lebt es sich mit Waffen sicherer  Hier in D'land müssen wir ja täglich mit der Angst leben, getötet zu werden, gerade weil wir alle keinen Waffen haben. (Vorsicht Sarkasmus bis auf den ersten Satz)
Wenn ich an USA und Waffen denke, denke ich auch immer an das hier-----> bestet Kommentar:





> Wenn Waffen töten, machen Gabeln dick und Stifte Schreibfehler.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Dazu hat das legale Waffenrecht wenig Auswirkung auf die Amokläufe,


 
Ein restriktives Waffenrecht hat Einfluss auf die Umlauf befindlichen Waffen und das wäre gerade in den USA (ohne Kontrolle von Privatverkäufen) eine sehr wichtige Maßnahme.


----------



## turbosnake (10. März 2013)

Schau dir an was wir in DE für Amokläufe haben und dann das Waffenrecht und dann mach das gleiche mit der Schweiz.
Du wirst feststellen das in DE mehr Amokläufe (an Schulen), stattfinden als in der Schweiz.


----------



## Brez$$z (10. März 2013)

beim nächsten Amoklauf heißt es dann "wie konnte das nur geschehen, es waren doch 15 andere Bewaffnete Personen in der Schule" 

dazu passt eigentlich nur mein Avatar



turbosnake schrieb:


> Schau dir an was wir in DE für Amokläufe haben und dann das Waffenrecht und dann mach das gleiche mit der Schweiz.
> Du wirst feststellen das in DE mehr Amokläufe (an Schulen), stattfinden als in der Schweiz.



auch die Einwohner zahlen mal verglichen?


----------



## Seeefe (10. März 2013)

nay schrieb:


> Wie viel Mehreinnahmen bekommt denn "die Lobby" durch bewaffnete Lehrer und Sicherheitsdienste? Kannst du das mal ausrechnen? Warum findest du es schlimm, wenn Kinder von bewaffneten Lehrern unterrichtet werden?


 
Ausrechnen kann ichs dir nicht, aber mit sicherheit ein gewisses plus. 

Jedenfalls tausendmal besser als wenn halbautomatische Waffen verboten werden, die sollen dort ja der renner sein. 

Egal wie du es drehst, am Ende gehts denen nur ums Geld. Deshalb kam mit sicherheit auch der Vorschlag man solle Waffen in Schulen schleppen. 

Und mal ehrlich, würdest du deine kleinen Kinder wirklich in eine Schule schicken, wo der Lehrer ne Waffe an der Hüfte trägt? Ich jedenfalls nicht. Allein der Gedanke daran bringt mich schon zum aufstoßén...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2013)

Jede Waffe wäre eine zu viel. Vielleicht sollte man die Fenster an den Schulen vergittern, Nacktscanner einführen und schusssichere Weste ausgeben?
Ich sehe da eher die Bereitschaft zur Kriminalität und dazu gehört eben auch der recht freie Zugang zu den Waffen als Problem ansehen. Einen Vergleich der USA mit anderen Ländern halte ich auch für bedenklich


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. März 2013)

Ich hätte jetzt kein Problem damit, meine zum Glück nicht existierenden Kinder in eine Schule mit bewaffneten Wächtern zu schicken, die diesen Beruf wirklich gelernt haben. 
Wenn dort aber auch Lehrer eine Waffe tragen, die grade mal ein Training absolviert haben, sieht diese Sache anders aus. 

Es ist schon schlimm genug, dass wegen der einfachen Beschaffung von Waffen die Amokläufe so ausarten können, aber wenn ich dann auch noch damit rechnen muss, dass die Lehrer unbeteiligte Kinder abknallen, nur weil sie mit der Situation überfordert sind, geht es schon mehr als zu weit. 

Ach ja, nur weil irgendwas in der Verfassung steht, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es kein Blödsinn ist, vor allem nicht in den USA. 
Ein strengeres Waffengesetz führt auch nicht zu mehr bewaffneten Überfällen, denn das wäre nur der Fall, wenn man noch leichter an Waffen kommen könnte.


----------



## turbosnake (10. März 2013)

Verbrecher kommen immer an ihre Waffen und wenn sie wissen die normalen Bürger keine Waffen haben, brechen sie eher ein.
Sie brauchen keine Angst zu haben mit einer Waffen konfrontiert zu werden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. März 2013)

Dann dürfte es in den USA ja fast keine Einbrüche geben. 

Je einfacher man an eine Waffe kommt, desto einfacher kann man auf einen anderen schießen und wie schön das funktioniert sieht man an den USA. 
Es gibt natürlich auch etliche andere Gründe für den Waffenmissbrauch, denn in Kanada z.B. sieht die Sache ganz anders aus, aber der Weg den sie momentan beschreiten ist einfach falsch. 
Zum Schluss schießt dann jeder auf jeden. Nur so zur Sicherheit.


----------



## Brez$$z (10. März 2013)

Wenn ein Lehrer dann Kinder erschießt, bekommt jedes Kind eine Waffe 
In Dakota! USA USA USA


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. März 2013)

Stimmt, wenn wirklich jeder bewaffnet ist, passiert sicher nichts mehr.


----------



## turbosnake (10. März 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Dann dürfte es in den USA ja fast keine Einbrüche geben. .


 Laut einer Aussage in einer Sendung gestern, gehen die Zahlen in den USA runter und in Ländern schärferem Waffenrecht hoch.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. März 2013)

Und welche Sendung war das?


----------



## turbosnake (10. März 2013)

Ist egal ich nehme da lieber die Offiziellen Seiten
Burglary - Crime in the United States 2009


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. März 2013)

Ähm, gibt es auch etwas aktuelles? Die ist doch von 2009.
Hast du vielleicht auch noch was zum Schusswaffenmissbrauch? Wäre vielleicht passender.


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. März 2013)

Atlas der Todesschüsse: Alle Schusswaffen-Toten in USA seit Newtown - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Bittesehr. Die Toten alleine in den eineinhalb Monaten seit dem Newtown-Massaker.
Zweitausenddreihuntertfünfundneunzig Tote in nichtmal 45 Tagen.


----------



## drogado (10. März 2013)

> Zitat von *Cuddleman*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


     Aha also eine Diktatur ist der richtige Weg, denn das gab es  immerwieder z.b Mao,Hitler,Stalin,Fidel Castro alle haben die  Bevölkerung entwaffnet und die einzigen die Waffen tragen durften waren  das Militär und die Polizei. Es geht zum einem um Selbstschutz und  Sicherheit, jeweils vor Einbrechern, Killern und vorallem vor der  Regierung. Interessant ist, dass in Texas die meisten Waffenbesitzer  leben und es dort am sichersten in ganz Amerika ist und in Chigaco und  New York am gefährlichsten, wo Waffenbesitz illegal ist. Zu beachten ist  auch das alle Amokläufe in Waffenfreien Zonen stattfanden, klar wenn  man weiß dass jemand eventuell eine Waffe haben könnte überlegt man es  sich noch einmal und man geht dann lieber dorthin wo es illegal und wo  keiner bewaffnet ist. Natürlich sollte man ein Training absolvieren,  sowie Sicherheitsvorschriften beachten und nicht jedem eine Knarre in  die Hand drücken. Psychisch labile Leute gibt es immer wieder, vorallem  die Amokläufer sind meistens auf Medikamente und Psychopharmaka mit  halluzinogenen Nebenwirkungen. 

Hier noch ein paar Zitate zum nachdenken:
Zitat von Thomas Jefferson: "When governments fear the people, there is  liberty. When the people fear the government, there is tyranny.

Zitat von Adolf Hitler: “Der grösste Unsinn, den man in  den besetzten  Ostgebieten machen könnte, sei der, den unterworfenen  Völkern Waffen zu  geben. Die Geschichte lehre, dass alle               Herrenvölker   untergegangen seien, nachdem sie den von ihnen unterworfenen Völkern   Waffen bewilligt hatten.”

Zitat von Gandhi: “Von den vielen Untaten der  Britischen  Kolonialgesetzgebung in Indien, wird die Geschichte die  totale  Entwaffnung einer ganzen Nation als die schlimmste ansehen.”


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. März 2013)

Schwachsinn. Ghandi als Waffennarr, is klar


----------



## onlinesoccer (10. März 2013)

und für Fälle von Abschreiben gibt es dan Pumpguns mit Streueffekt um alle Schuldigen zu treffen  (gennant Schwarzer Humor)

Und wer mir jetzt erzählen will Lehrer sind vertrauenswürdig (was auf viele zutreffen mag), dem sag ich sie sind auch nur Menschen und das sieht man schon bei Lehrern die ihr Alkoholproblem nicht in den Griff bekommen können.
Ich bin für meinen Teil Glücklich bei sowas in einem Staat zusein, indem soetwas nicht durchgesetzt werden könnte.

Ein Land in dem gar keine Waffen gebraucht werden ist gut und um da hin zu kommen würde ich meinen sollte man auch so wenig Waffen wie möglich einsetzen...


----------



## drogado (10. März 2013)

Such dir mal ein paar Zitate von Gandhis Büchern und Essays, z.B: Doctrine of the Sword oder Between Cowardice And Violence. 
Selbst Dalai Lama: _”If someone has a gun and is trying to kill you, it would be reasonable to shoot back with your own gun.”_ (Dalai Lama, Seattle Times, May 15, 2001). 
Just saying...


----------



## onlinesoccer (10. März 2013)

Zitat von Gandhi: “Von den vielen Untaten der  Britischen   Kolonialgesetzgebung in Indien, wird die Geschichte die  totale   Entwaffnung einer ganzen Nation als die schlimmste ansehen.” Da ich den zusammenhang nicht kenne weiß ich es nicht, aber ich vermute das mit Entwaffnung nicht unbedingt Waffen in dem Sinne gemeint sein müssen. 
Außerdem wenn nur die Polizei (oder Militär) in einer (funktionierenden) Demokratie Waffen besitzen müssen diese nach den Gesetzen handeln die vom Volk direkt oder indirekt erstellt wurden und in welcher Weise ist das dann eine Tyrannei? 
„Handle nur nach derjenigen Maxime, durch die du zugleich wollen kannst, dass sie ein allgemeines Gesetz werde.“
 – Immanuel Kant


----------



## drogado (10. März 2013)

Wenn das Volk so wählen würde dann wäre es zwar keine Tyrannei aber kein System in dem ich leben wollen würde, denn ich Traue dem Staat am wenigsten und man weiß nie, ob sie diese Situation ausnützen würde. Solange die Freiheiten und Rechte der Menschen nicht verletzt werden, wäre dies kein Problem aber die Geschichte zeigt etwas anderes.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. März 2013)

Ähm, dann lebst du lieber in einem Land, wo du damit rechnest, dass du dich gegen die Regierung mit Waffengewalt verteidigen musst?


----------



## drogado (10. März 2013)

Ne das natürlich nicht xD, ich würde lieber in einem Land leben, wo jeder tun und lassen kann was er will, solang man nicht die Rechte und Freiheiten anderer verletzt, und wo man Waffen besitzen darf, wenn man ein ausreichliches Training absolviert hat und den Sicherheitsauflagen entspricht. Aber wenn andere das anders sehen, dann sollen diese halt ohne Waffen leben, aber mindestens anerkennen, dass man das Recht und die Freiheit auf Waffenbesitz hat.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. März 2013)

Na gegen Waffenbesitz an sich habe ich ja nichts, nur sollte man eben nicht so einfach dran kommen, wie in den USA und noch weniger sollten Lehrer bewaffnet werden, denn die können mit so einer Situation sowieso nicht umgehen. 

Es wäre aber wahrscheinlich nicht die schlechteste Idee, bewaffnete Sicherheitsleute mit entsprechender Ausbildung in amerikanischen Schulen einzusetzen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. März 2013)

drogado schrieb:


> Ne das natürlich nicht xD, ich würde lieber in einem Land leben, wo jeder tun und lassen kann was er will, solang man nicht die Rechte und Freiheiten anderer verletzt, und wo man Waffen besitzen darf, wenn man ein ausreichliches Training absolviert hat und den Sicherheitsauflagen entspricht. Aber wenn andere das anders sehen, dann sollen diese halt ohne Waffen leben, aber mindestens anerkennen, dass man das Recht und die Freiheit auf Waffenbesitz hat.


 
Ich hätte gerne, dass die Waffenfutzis mein Recht anerkennen, von Niemandem auch nur möglicherweise über den Haufen geschossen zu werden.


----------



## Seeefe (10. März 2013)

Hm auf der Karte auf der Spiegel Seite zu den letzten Toten durch Schusswaffen, gibts aber auch ziemlich viele Punkte in Texas :/ also diese Behauptung mit Texas glaub ich eher weniger.


----------



## drogado (10. März 2013)

Dafür müsste man die Erfindung Schußwaffe irgendwie "Rückgängig" machen, die Möglichkeit besteht immer egal wie gering sie auch sein mag und egal wie streng die Waffengesetze sind, denn Kriminelle kommen immer an Waffen.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Hm auf der Karte auf der Spiegel Seite zu den  letzten Toten durch Schusswaffen, gibts aber auch ziemlich viele Punkte  in Texas :/ also diese Behauptung mit Texas glaub ich eher  weniger.


 
In Texas ist die Kriminalitätsrate per Einwohner am niedrigsten, andererseits ist die Drogenmafia in Texas ziemlich aktiv.(Grenzt an Mexiko)  Ebenso prahlen viele Statistiken z.B, dass in UK  seit dem Waffenverbot, die Todesopfer durch Schusswaffen gesunken sind, aber übersehen/ignorieren vollkommen die Explosion der Kriminalitätsrate. Anstatt abgeknallt, werden vielmehr Leute abgestochen. Wenn du das mit Texas nicht glaubst, dann brauchst du dir nur die Schweiz anzuschauen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. März 2013)

Ja genau, deshalb macht man am besten noch an jeder Ecke nen Waffenladen auf, is ja eh wurscht


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. März 2013)

Ihr wisst aber schon, dass ihr zwei so ziemlich die selbe Meinung habt, aber über verschiedene Länder diskutiert, oder?


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (10. März 2013)

drogado schrieb:


> Ne das natürlich nicht xD, ich würde lieber in einem Land leben, wo jeder tun und lassen kann was er will, solang man nicht die Rechte und Freiheiten anderer verletzt, und wo man Waffen besitzen darf, wenn man ein ausreichliches Training absolviert hat und den Sicherheitsauflagen entspricht. Aber wenn andere das anders sehen, dann sollen diese halt ohne Waffen leben, aber mindestens anerkennen, dass man das Recht und die Freiheit auf Waffenbesitz hat.


 
Hat man in D'land auch, nur kommt man hier nicht sooo einfach an Waffen wie in den USA.

Frage: Hat man in den USA das Recht, als Privatperson eine A-Bombe zu besitzen? Immerhin ist man damit am sichersten.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2013)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Frage: Hat man in den USA das Recht, als Privatperson eine A-Bombe zu besitzen? Immerhin ist man damit am sichersten.


 
Es gibt neben der NRA noch andere Waffengruppen die ein viel liberaleres Waffenrecht haben wollen.
Sie wollen alles erlauben und den Leuten die Wahl lassen was sie für Waffen kaufen wollen. Neben Vollautomatischen Waffen gehören dazu dann auch Kampfflugzeuge, Raketensystem und letztendlich auch Nuklearwaffen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. März 2013)

Naja, es wäre sicher ein nettes Bild, wenn man in einem amerikanischem Vorort einen Panzer nach dem anderen in den Auffahrten stehen sieht. Natürlich in allen möglichen Farben.


----------



## turbosnake (10. März 2013)

Also mit Flugzeugen gibt es das wohl.


----------



## belle (10. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Verbrecher kommen immer an ihre Waffen und  wenn sie wissen die normalen Bürger keine Waffen haben, brechen sie eher  ein.
> Sie brauchen keine Angst zu haben mit einer Waffen konfrontiert zu werden.



Das ist genauso Fakt wie Waffen in Privathaushalten in Diktaturen immer verboten waren und sein werden. Man sollte Waffen nicht verbieten, aber es muss *ordentliche* Sicherheitsauflagen und Training geben. In Deutschland funktioniert das recht gut. So sieht ein Land mit Waffentotalverbot aus:
Watch Videos Online | Die Kindergangs von Liverpool - Krieg in den StraÃŸen der Beatles | Veoh.com
Die Waffengesetze in Deutschland und den USA:
http://www.dwj.de/magazin/topthema/details/items/waffenrecht-mehr-waffen-na-und.html

Ich setze dabei natürlich voraus, dass spezielle Waffen wie vollautomatische Sturmgewehre und ähnliches nichts in privater Hand zu suchen haben, da hier der Bedarf einfach nicht gegeben ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Verbrecher kommen immer an ihre Waffen und wenn sie wissen die normalen Bürger keine Waffen haben, brechen sie eher ein.
> Sie brauchen keine Angst zu haben mit einer Waffen konfrontiert zu werden.



Jemand, der einen Überfall macht und eine Waffe hat, macht das auch wenn er damit rechnen muss, mit einer anderen Waffe konfrontiert zu werden. Denn man überfällt eine andere Person nicht in der Annahme, schlechte Chancen zu haben, sondern in der Annahme gnadenlos überlegen zu sein - dem Gegenüber und der Polizei sowieso.
Der einzige Unterschied wenn der Straftäter glaubt, sein gegenüber hat keine Waffe, besteht darin, dass er selbst keinen Grund hat zu schießen...




Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Frage: Hat man in den USA das Recht, als Privatperson eine A-Bombe zu besitzen? Immerhin ist man damit am sichersten.


 
Die Handhabung von radioaktivem Material ist unabhängig vom Waffenrecht geregelt und dürfte das verhindern. Aber bei Kriegswaffen als solches greifen nur jüngere Gesetze zu deren Verkauf - sie dürfen nicht mehr in Umlauf gebracht werden. Waffen, die vor einem bestimmten Stichtag gekauft wurden (irgendwas in den 70ern iirc - hast du die Quittung für die Bombe noch?  ) dürfen behalten und afaik auch privat weiterverkauft werden. Es gibt in den USA Personen, die privat und legal die echte "Mini"gun (also die XM214 Microgun), eine WW2 Vierlingsflak, funktionsfähige Panzer oder ähnliches besitzen. (wobei ich das, im Gegensatz zu unzähligen M16/4, AK74 und Co als unbedenklich einstufe. Denn mit Ausnahme der XM214 ist passende Munition quasi nicht erhältlich - und selbige ist auch, entgegen der Darstellung in Videospielen, absolut Amoklauf-untauglich und verbraucht iirc schnell mal mehrere 1000 Dollar pro Minute Dauerfeuer)


----------



## OctoCore (10. März 2013)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Frage: Hat man in den USA das Recht, als Privatperson eine A-Bombe zu besitzen? Immerhin ist man damit am sichersten.



Jein. Soweit ich weiß, ist der Besitz von waffenfähigem Plutonium verboten. Der Besitz eines Nuklearsprengkopfes ohne das heutzutage, keine Ahnung - zumindest konnte man früher ausgemusterte Exemplare (der US-Streitkräfte) frei kaufen - die Zeiten sind vielleicht vorbei. 
Aber bauen kann sie ja jeder mit etwas Schlossererfahrung.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (10. März 2013)

Dann geh ich mal davon aus, dass der Besitz von Uranmunition, wie es die US-Streitkräfte im Irak benutzt haben, ebenfalls verboten ist. Schade...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2013)

Abgereichertes Uran könnte ggf. aufgrund der (angeblich ... - aber Gesetzgeber hören ja auf ihre eigenen Sprüche) geringen Gesundheitsschädlichkeit und der Waffenuntauglichkeit sehr wenig Restriktionen unterliegen. Z.B. Uranerz darf ja auch frei gehandelt werden.


----------



## belle (10. März 2013)

Dass keiner Sturmgewehre oder Plutonium braucht, sollte uns klar sein


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (11. März 2013)

"Brauchen" vielleicht nicht, "haben wollen" schon


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. März 2013)

Es gibt praktisch nur 2 Wege. Erster: Man verschärft die Waffengesetze, so dass Amokläufer schwerer an Waffen kommen. Dass das Amokläufer nicht wirklich abhält sieht man immer wieder. Amokläufer klaut Waffe von seinem Vater, einem Sportschützen (Winnenden) oder hat selbst einen Waffenschein (Breivik). Gibt bekanntlich noch viele andere Beispiele. Zweiter: Man lockert die Waffengesetze weiter und bewaffnet alle (oder eben wie in dem Fall einige Auserwählte), so dass der Amokläufer nicht der einzige mit ner Knarre ist und sich die Leute verteidigen können.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2013)

Im Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten würde sogar ein einfacher ED reichen um an eine Waffe zu kommen wie bei den vielen Waffengeschäften auch.


> Man lockert die Waffengesetze weiter und bewaffnet alle (oder eben wie in dem Fall einige Auserwählte), so dass der Amokläufer nicht der einzige mit ner Knarre ist und sich die Leute verteidigen können.


Damit wäre man bei dem was direkt über dem Text steht, da dann quasi jeder eine Knarre hätte wäre die per ED leicht zu beschaffen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. März 2013)

Angenommen, man würde alle Waffen der Welt einschmelzen, dann wäre die Gefahr vor Amokläufern auch nicht gebannt. Die würden dann einfach mit einem Küchenmesser oder so im Kindergarten Amok laufen oder mit nem Auto in eine belebte Fussgängerzone reinrasen oder ... . Wer Schaden anrichten will, wird das immer tun können.


----------



## OctoCore (12. März 2013)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Wer Schaden anrichten will, wird das immer tun können.



Wohl wahr.
Ansonsten gibt es ja den Spruch: Nicht Waffen töten Menschen, sondern Menschen töten Menschen.
Beste Antwort darauf, die ich bis jetzt gehört habe: Ja, aber Waffen machen es einfacher. Und es sollte nie einfach sein, Menschen zu töten.

Was jetzt die Leute angeht, die für Aufrüstung gegen Amokläufer plädieren - da ist die pragmatischste Lösung eigentlich die:
Wer unbedingt will, soll es ruhig machen. Im Ernstfall sieht das Ergebnis idealerweise so aus: Weniger Affen mit Waffen - egal von welcher Seite.


----------



## poiu (12. März 2013)

aber man muss zugeben die Waffenlobby hat nicht nur Gute Kontakte sondern eine Klasse PR, immerhin haben die es geschafft aus einem regelrechten GAU noch Profit zu schlagen 
Das ist besser als Eskimos Kühlschränke zu verkaufen, das ist Kapitalismus in Reinkultur  

spontan fällt mir jetzt das ein

20 Minuten Online - SBB-Polizist schiesst sich in den Fuss - Bern

es ist zwar unwahrscheinlich das sich da einer in denn Fuß schießt aber umso wahrscheinlicher das irgendjemand ein Kind abknallt, weil er sich bedroht fühlt oder was auch immer. 



Wie war das noch mit einem der ersten Amokläufe an Schulen wo ein Jugendlicher schlicht mit einem Benzin Kanister die schule abgefakelt hatte, das war Anfang des 20 Jahrhunderts.

Amokläufe sind eigentlich unabhängig von Waffen, sie sind ein gesellschaftliches Problem, kleines Beispiel aus dem USA; 

dort gibt es auch einige Amokläufe von  erwachsenen die zB gekündigt wurde und dann an ihren Arbeitsplätzen Amok laufen, Geiseln nehmen usw. 

Ob die das mit einem Messer, Pistole oder Panzer machen ist eigentlich unerheblich, aber die Gründe sind ähnlich.


----------



## Seeefe (12. März 2013)

Mir gehts nicht so um das verhindern von Amokläufen, den die kann man nur schwer verhindern auch mit einem stärkerem Waffenrecht. 

Aber mich regt auf, das auf den Aufschrei nach größerer Regulierung des Waffenmarkts in der USA, die NRA direkt mit der "Aufrüstung" an Schulen gegenagumentiert hat. 
Halbautomatische Waffen verbieten? ooooh nee bloß nicht, wir wären dafür, Waffen an Schulen zu erlauben. 

Einzig und allein gehts hier wieder um deren Geldgier, der Schutz vor Amokläufern ist hier Nebensache, leider


----------



## turbosnake (12. März 2013)

Man kann zumindest im Film auch mit einem Bogen Amok laufen (We need to talk about Kevin).

Ein scharfes Waffenrecht hilft denen die die § eh missachten und stellt wohl eher eine Gefahr für die normalen Bürger da.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (12. März 2013)

Das Problem in den USA ist nicht nur, dass es zu viele Menschen mit Waffen gibt. In der Schweiz und in Tschechien soll das ähnlich sein und dort finden eher wenige Amokläufe statt. Ein Problem in den USA ist, dass es keine gesetzliche Krankenversicherung gibt. Personen mit psychischen Störungen wurden bei den meisten Amokläufern zwar frühzeitig festgestellt, jedoch (wegen den Kosten?) nicht ausreichend behandelt. Nun hat die USA also zwei Probleme.
1. Es gibt viele Leute, die mit Waffen rumlaufen
2. Psychische Krankheiten werden nicht ausreichend behandelt
Daraus ergibt sich nun, dass psychische kranke mit Waffen in der Gegend rumlaufen.
Da man dies aber nicht so einfach ändern kann, weil eine Verschärfung des Waffengesetzes nicht für bereits erworbene Waffen gilt und die Umsetzung der ges. Krankenversicherung noch einige Zeit dauern dürfte, muss man kurzfristig eine andere Lösung für das Problem geben.

Ich persönlich habe kein allzu großes Problem damit, wenn Personen an Schulen eine Waffe tragen. Die Frage ist jedoch *wer* diese Waffen trägt. Bei Sicherheitspersonal und Lehrern mag das sinnvoll sein, wenn aber _"freiwillige Helfer, die vorher ein Training absolviert haben"_ auch Waffen tragen dürfen, klingt das in meinen Ohren so, als wenn man dazu in einem Wochenendkurs dazu berechtigt wird, <also jeder der will, eine Waffe tragen darf.
Letztlich können Waffen an Schulen sinnvoll sein, weil ein Amokläufer durch das bloße Vorhandensein von Waffen abgeschreckt wird und mehrere Personen mit Waffen ich töten können (wozu es hoffentlich nicht kommen muss).

Insofern kann ich das Gesetz nicht verurteilen, auch wenn ich der Meinung bin, man sollte die Probleme der Amokläufer lösen, anstatt sie einfach zu erschießen wenn es zu spät ist.


----------



## Seeefe (12. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Man kann zumindest im Film auch mit einem Bogen Amok laufen (We need to talk about Kevin).
> 
> Ein scharfes Waffenrecht hilft denen die die § eh missachten und stellt wohl eher eine Gefahr für die normalen Bürger da.


 
Also ich fühle mich durch das in meinen Augen scharfe Waffenrecht in D nicht gefährdet, eher Geschützt


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. März 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Also ich fühle mich durch das in meinen Augen scharfe Waffenrecht in D nicht gefährdet, eher Geschützt



In DE ist das auch leichter, da es kaum Privatpersonen mit Waffen gibt. Hätte jeder Verbrecher eine Waffe, schützt man den Rest der Bevölkerung nicht wirklich, wenn man Waffen ab sofort verbietet. Die Kriminellen werde ihre ja sowieso behalten. Nur kann sich der Rest dann nicht mehr verteidigen.

Kommt aber sehr stark auf die Gesellschaft an.
Herrscht Wohlstand, gibts kaum Raubüberfälle -> Bewaffnung unnötig.
Gibt es viel Armut, müsste man sich auch vor Raubüberfällen mit Messern o.Ä fürchten.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (12. März 2013)

> Hätte jeder Verbrecher eine Waffe, schützt man den Rest der Bevölkerung nicht wirklich, wenn man Waffen ab sofort verbietet. Die Kriminellen werde ihre ja sowieso behalten. Nur kann sich der Rest dann nicht mehr verteidigen.



Wenn ein Verbrecher in dein Haus kommt, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du dich verteidigen kannst sehr gering, weil man seine Waffe nicht immer bei sich trägt und der Verbrecher seine bestimmt schon in der Hand hat und deshalb schneller schießen kann. Wenn man ihm zuvor kommen will, sieht man am Beispiel Pistorius, was passiert (aber das ist eine andere Geschichte).


----------



## Pagz (12. März 2013)

LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Verbrecher in dein Haus kommt, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du dich verteidigen kannst sehr gering, weil man seine Waffe nicht immer bei sich trägt und der Verbrecher seine bestimmt schon in der Hand hat und deshalb schneller schießen kann. Wenn man ihm zuvor kommen will, sieht man am Beispiel Pistorius, was passiert (aber das ist eine andere Geschichte).


 Richtig!
Vor was genau sollen die Waffen denn schützen?
In den USA gibt es jährlich 30000 Tode durch Schusswaffen - zum großen Teil durch Unfälle!
Dazu kommt: Wenn dich jemand überfällt, hat er eigentlich keinen Grund, dich zu verletzen/töten. Außer du hast eine Waffe. Dann bist du nämlich eine Gefahr für ihn und er hätte sehr wohl einen Grund, dich zu erschießen. 
Dass durch ein strengeres Waffengesetz Amokläufe nicht einfach verhindert werden können, ist denke ich sowieso klar


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> Ob die das mit einem Messer, Pistole oder Panzer machen ist eigentlich unerheblich, aber die Gründe sind ähnlich.


 
Aber mit einem Vollautomatischen Sturmgewehr und 2000 Schuss Munition kannst du mehr Schaden anrichten als mit einem Küchenmesser.



Pagz schrieb:


> Richtig!
> Vor was genau sollen die Waffen denn schützen?
> In den USA gibt es jährlich 30000 Tode durch Schusswaffen - zum großen Teil durch Unfälle!
> Dazu kommt: Wenn dich jemand überfällt, hat er eigentlich keinen Grund, dich zu verletzen/töten. Außer du hast eine Waffe. Dann bist du nämlich eine Gefahr für ihn und er hätte sehr wohl einen Grund, dich zu erschießen.
> Dass durch ein strengeres Waffengesetz Amokläufe nicht einfach verhindert werden können, ist denke ich sowieso klar


 
Dazu kommen die Gesetze.
Wenn du für einen Raubüberfall schon 30 Jahre bekommst macht es keinen großen Unterschied mehr ob du den Ladenbesitzer als einzigen Zeugen dann noch mit abknallst.
Lässt du ihn am Leben wanderst du 30 Jahre in den Bau. Knallst du ihn ab bekommst du entweder Lebenslänglich oder dich erwischen sie nicht -- weil es ja keinen Zeugen gibt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dazu kommen die Gesetze.
> Wenn du für einen Raubüberfall schon 30 Jahre bekommst macht es keinen großen Unterschied mehr ob du den Ladenbesitzer als einzigen Zeugen dann noch mit abknallst.
> Lässt du ihn am Leben wanderst du 30 Jahre in den Bau. Knallst du ihn ab bekommst du entweder Lebenslänglich oder dich erwischen sie nicht -- weil es ja keinen Zeugen gibt.


 Das meinte ich. Wenn du als z.B. 50 jähriger einen Raubüberfall machst, kommst du wenn du ihn am Leben lässt wahrscheinlicher für den Rest deines Lebens ins Gefängnis, als wenn du ihn erschießt.
(Ok, der Großteil wird nicht 50 sein, aber trotzdem..)
Und wenn man weiß, dass das Opfer sich nicht wehren kann, ist es auch wahrscheinlicher, dass es überfallen wird.


----------



## poiu (12. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber mit einem Vollautomatischen Sturmgewehr und 2000 Schuss Munition kannst du mehr Schaden anrichten als mit einem Küchenmesser.


 
Dito, natürlich wird es dadurch leichter, in denn USA sind Gewalttaten mit Waffen halt leichter und häufiger.

aber Waffen sind bei Amokläufen nicht die Ursache sondern nur ein Faktor, natürlich wäre es wahrscheinlich zu vielen Vorfällen gar nicht gekommen


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2013)

Du willst jetzt in die tiefere Psyche abtauchen wieso Menschen zu Amogläufern werden? 
Aber so einfach kannst du das nicht ermitteln.
Viele Menschen werden täglich gefeuert aber nur die wenigsten rennen danach mit einer Knarre in ihre alte Firma.
Ich habe eben den Eindruck wenn ich mir die USA anschaue dass das dort eben einfacher ist weil du eben einfacher Waffen kaufen kannst.
So passiert das eben dass der Nachbar der im Suff die falsche Haustür öffnen will von den Bewohnern für einen Einbrecher gehalten und dann abgeknallt wird.
Solche "Unfälle" passieren eben dort wo jeder Waffen zu Hause hat und wo die Regierung -- geführt von der Waffenlobby -- den Leuten weiß macht wie unfassbar gefährlich die Welt ist und dass hinter jedem Baum und Strauch ein strupelloser Gewalttäter steht.
Im Militär ist Propaganda alltag. Den Leuten zu sagen dass mit mehr Waffen mehr Sicherheit erzeugt wird -- scheinbar -- ist für mich ebenfalls nichts anders als Propaganda.


----------



## poiu (12. März 2013)

Nein keine Analyse nur ist die Thematik komplizierter als "Waffen verbot" oder "Waffen für alle"

ich würde den Faktor "Job Verlust" nicht so abhandeln, immerhin fallen die Leute in ein Loch dank Hypotheken und   Job Problemen. Auch bei uns gibt es mehr solcher Vorfälle.


zu alltägliche Waffenwahnsinn 

es gibt unzählige solcher Beisiele zB der Japanische Student der sich verlaufen hat und von einen Landbesitzer abgeknallt wurde ohne Vorwarnung und das sogar laut Gesetz Ok War einfach


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2013)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Es gibt praktisch nur 2 Wege. Erster: Man verschärft die Waffengesetze, so dass Amokläufer schwerer an Waffen kommen. Dass das Amokläufer nicht wirklich abhält sieht man immer wieder. Amokläufer klaut Waffe von seinem Vater, einem Sportschützen (Winnenden) oder hat selbst einen Waffenschein (Breivik).



Eigentlich sieht man das relativ selten. Denn scharfe Waffengesetze, die es eben verhindern, dass man Sportschützen oder bekannte schussfähige Waffen zu Hause haben, gibt es eben nicht. Amokläufer, die umfangreiche trotz umfangreicher Beschränkungen sich selbst Schusswaffen beschafft haben, sind dagegen ziemlich selten. Und der Grund ist auch ganz naheliegend: Die meisten Amokläufe geschehen aus emotionalen Gründen. Und damit impulsiv. Wer sich mit seinem Ehepartner streitet, der wird nicht eine Waffe beantragen - sondern zum Küchenmesser greifen (wogegen man sich derjenige wesentlich besser verteidigen kann. Z.B. mit einer einfachen Badezimmertür). Massenmord mit Schusswaffen und restriktiven Bedingungen erfordert langfristige Planung und die können nicht einmal die einschlägigen Schulamokläufer vorweisen, weil die noch nicht lange genug volljährig sind. Mit entsprechenden Gesetzen kämen also nur noch langfristig planenden Terroristen wie Brevik in Frage - und davon gibts ziemlich wenige.
(Das ganze gilt übrigens zu 99% auch für die illegale Beschaffung. Natürlich würden verschärfte Gesetze nicht verhindern, dass going-to-be Straftäter sich illegal Waffen besorgen können, gerade im gesättigten US-Markt. Aber der absolut überwältigende Teil der Bevölkerung -aus dem sich die Amokläufer auch rekrutieren- hat null Ahnung, wie und wo man eigentlich illegal Waffen kauft und wird dies somit nicht von heute auf morgen machen können)




> Gibt bekanntlich noch viele andere Beispiele. Zweiter: Man lockert die Waffengesetze weiter und bewaffnet alle (oder eben wie in dem Fall einige Auserwählte), so dass der Amokläufer nicht der einzige mit ner Knarre ist und sich die Leute verteidigen können.



Dass letzteres die Amokläufer weder abhält noch vorzeitig stoppt, sieht man dagegen sehr wohl in vielen Fällen.




poiu schrieb:


> aber man muss zugeben die Waffenlobby hat nicht nur Gute Kontakte sondern eine Klasse PR, immerhin haben die es geschafft aus einem regelrechten GAU noch Profit zu schlagen
> Das ist besser als Eskimos Kühlschränke zu verkaufen, das ist Kapitalismus in Reinkultur



Branche&Co verrate ich mal nicht, aber einer unser Verkäufer hat schon mal einem kleinen quasi-Konkurrenten (imho minderwertige) Dienstleistungen verkauft, die dieser eigentlich selbst anbietet  



> es ist zwar unwahrscheinlich das sich da einer in denn Fuß schießt aber umso wahrscheinlicher das irgendjemand ein Kind abknallt, weil er sich bedroht fühlt oder was auch immer.



Es gibt schon genug Kinder, die sich ganz ohne Bedrohnung selbst/gegenseitig wegpusten, wenn sie mit dem Kram spielen, den Papi nicht weggeschlossen hat...




LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Da man dies aber nicht so einfach ändern kann, weil eine Verschärfung des Waffengesetzes nicht für bereits erworbene Waffen gilt



Man kann auch den unlenzisierten Verkauf verbieten.
Wäre für Amerikaner aber eine verdammt drastische Einschränkung.

Gibt aber auch andere effektive Maßnahmen gegen bereits verkaufte Waffen. Z.B. die Reglementierung des Munitionsmarktes.



> Ich persönlich habe kein allzu großes Problem damit, wenn Personen an Schulen eine Waffe tragen. Die Frage ist jedoch *wer* diese Waffen trägt. Bei Sicherheitspersonal und Lehrern mag das sinnvoll sein, wenn aber _"freiwillige Helfer, die vorher ein Training absolviert haben"_ auch Waffen tragen dürfen, klingt das in meinen Ohren so, als wenn man dazu in einem Wochenendkurs dazu berechtigt wird, <also jeder der will, eine Waffe tragen darf.



Glaubst du, die Lehrer hätten mehr als einen Wochenendkurs? Das sind Pädagogen (hoffentlich), keine Mitglieder einer auf Geiselnahmen spezialisierten paramilitärischen Einheit. Und "Sicherheitspersonal" kann man auch nach einem Tag sein, die Waffe in den USA der Einfachheit halber gleich mitbringen.



> Letztlich können Waffen an Schulen sinnvoll sein, weil ein Amokläufer durch das bloße Vorhandensein von Waffen abgeschreckt wird



Wieviele Schul-Amokläufer kennst du, die überlebt haben?
Eben.
Du kannst jemanden, der auf einen möglichst eindrucksvollen Suizid aus ist, nicht mit Waffen abschrecken. Der einzige Unterschied wäre ggf. ihn schneller stoppen zu können. Aber gerade wenn es jemand im Schüleralter ist (und das war es ja in vielen Fällen mehr oder minder) wird auch das ganz schnell ganz schwierig, denn da rennen Massen an Personen in diesem Alter und passender Kleidung rum. Und wer von denen die Uzi in der Hand hält, weis das Wachpersonal erst, wenn er sie hochhält - und dann zielt er schon, die going-to-be-Ex-Wache nicht.

In kurz: Ein Nutzen ist unwahrscheinlich und wenn dann eingeschränkt. Die Chance auf Unfälle dagegen durchaus gegeben, wenn man die Gesamtzahl der Schulen bedenkt.




john201050 schrieb:


> In DE ist das auch leichter, da es kaum Privatpersonen mit Waffen gibt. Hätte jeder Verbrecher eine Waffe, schützt man den Rest der Bevölkerung nicht wirklich, wenn man Waffen ab sofort verbietet. Die Kriminellen werde ihre ja sowieso behalten.


 
Was schonmal ein ziemlich eindeutiges Erkennungsmerkmal für die Strafverfolgung wäre.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (12. März 2013)

> Wieviele Schul-Amokläufer kennst du, die überlebt haben?



Nicht viele, aber wer einen Amoklauf vor hat, will vor dem eigenen Tod möglichst viele andere töten. Wenn die Person nun weiß, dass sie schnell  gestoppt wird, sterben kaum oder (außer dem Täter) keine Menschen.
Dadurch würde der Täter sein "Ziel" nicht erreichen und evtl von einem Amoklauf absehen.


----------



## batmaan (12. März 2013)

Stimme LeChiffre zu. Jemand der weiß, dass gleich auf ihn geschossen wird, wird es sich 3 mal überlegen ob er amok läuft. Darüber hinaus gehört, so traurig es ist, das Waffen Besitzen zum Amerikaner schon zum "Must have", deshalb wird sich da nicht viel ändern. In 2 Wochen interessiert es ehe keine Sau mehr, bis dann der nächste Amok folgt und die selbe Diskussion nochmal von neuanfängt.


----------



## Seeefe (12. März 2013)

batmaan schrieb:


> Stimme LeChiffre zu. Jemand der weiß, dass gleich auf ihn geschossen wird, wird es sich 3 mal überlegen ob er amok läuft. Darüber hinaus gehört, so traurig es ist, das Waffen Besitzen zum Amerikaner schon zum "Must have", deshalb wird sich da nicht viel ändern. In 2 Wochen interessiert es ehe keine Sau mehr, bis dann der nächste Amok folgt und die selbe Diskussion nochmal von neuanfängt.


 
Wenn einer einfach nur töten will, der überlegt nicht wie er es macht, und vorallem überlegt er *nicht* was er macht. Da wird sich keiner überlegen, der einen Amoklauf macht.


----------



## batmaan (12. März 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Wenn einer einfach nur töten will, der überlegt nicht wie er es macht, und vorallem überlegt er *nicht* was er macht. Da wird sich keiner überlegen, der einen Amoklauf macht.



quatsch, die Amokläufer die man in den Medien so sieht, haben ihre taten aufs Genauste geplant und sone Wache kann da abschrecken.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (12. März 2013)

Aber wenn dieser jemand weiß, dass er es nicht schafft andere zu töten, wird er es evtl auch nicht versuchen


----------



## Seeefe (12. März 2013)

batmaan schrieb:


> quatsch, die Amokläufer die man in den Medien so sieht, haben ihre taten aufs Genauste geplant und sone Wache kann da abschrecken.


 Das ist doch ein Widerspruch. 

Wenn die Typen, (weiß zwar nicht welche du meinst, aber Newton, der bei Batman und der letzte bei uns in D, waren soweit ich mich erinnern kann nicht geplant), ihre Amokläufe sorgfältig planen, dann bestimmt auch wie man die Wache umgehen kann bzw. sie zuerst umbringt, was wiederrum nicht zu einem Amoklauf passt.
Außerdem sehen die Wachen einen Amoklauf nicht kommen, was bedeutet, der Amokläufer, sollte er seine Tat sorgfältig geplant haben, einen Vorteil. Und mindestens einen erwischt er. 

Ich bin kein Experte für diese Sachen, weils sehr Tief in die Menschliche Psyche geht, aber ein ist sicher, wenn ein Mensch sich dazu entscheidet, weshalb auch immer, ein Blutbad anzurichten, wird ihn eine oder zwei Wachen bestimmt nicht daran hindern, es versuchen zu wollen.


----------



## batmaan (12. März 2013)

wir bräuchten einen amok läufer der uns da helfen kann..ein bisschen schwarzer humor...

Aber der Typ aus Winnenden hat seine tat 2 Jahre lnag geplant.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (12. März 2013)

Ich habe von mehreren Amokläufern gehört, die sich das Datum markiert haben. Selbst wenn sie planen, die Wachen zu töten, werden sie es nur bei einer schaffen. Und sie töten eine Wache und kein Kind.

Das klingt vielleicht zynisch aber wenn Leute sterben müssen, dann lieber einer der dafür bezahlt wird, als viele Kinder.


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. März 2013)

batmaan schrieb:


> wir bräuchten einen amok läufer der uns da helfen kann..ein bisschen schwarzer humor...
> 
> Aber der Typ aus Winnenden hat seine tat 2 Jahre lnag geplant.


 
Sicher? Oder haben das bloß die Medien so hingestellt? 
(Der kranke Killerspielzocker, der den Tag der Wahrheit (wo rauskommt, dass er immer nur suchtet und deshalb die Prüfung verkackt) nicht ertragen will und deshalb vorher Amok laufen geht?) 
Das kam sinngemäß tatsächlich so. Als ob man vorher nicht 1-2 Test schreiben würde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2013)

LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Nicht viele, aber wer einen Amoklauf vor hat, will vor dem eigenen Tod möglichst viele andere töten. Wenn die Person nun weiß, dass sie schnell  gestoppt wird, sterben kaum oder (außer dem Täter) keine Menschen.
> Dadurch würde der Täter sein "Ziel" nicht erreichen und evtl von einem Amoklauf absehen.



Das Ziel des Täters ist "vor seinem Tod möglichst viele andere zu töten". "möglichst viele". Nicht "so und so viele". Wenn das maximal mögliche eine Schulklasse ist (und das kannst du durch Bewaffnung der Lehrer nicht verhindern, denn den Lehrer kann er in dem Moment töten, wo er den Raum betritt und mit einer Schnellfeuerwaffe haben die Kinder dann keine Chance mehr), dann ist das eben "möglichst viel" und das Ziel erreicht. Es gibt auch Leute, die greifen sich zwei Leute, die an der Bahnsteigkante stehen, wenn sie sich vor den Zug schmeißen - Masse ist schön, aber primäres Ziel ist der eigene Tod und von dem wird genausowenig abgesehen wie von "einer ist mehr als keiner".

Aber selbst wenn du recht hättest und die Menge eine Rolle spielt, würde diese schlichtweg nur zu einer Ausweichreaktion führen: Kindergärten, Uni-Hörsäle, Einkaufszentren, Kinos, Marktplätze, öffentliche Veranstaltungen,... - Ziele zu finden ist nun wahrlich nicht schwer.




batmaan schrieb:


> 3 mal *überlegen* ob er *amok* läuft.



Äh - ja. Zur Erinnerung:
in blinder Wut angreifen und töten

Und vor allem kämen die natürlich auch unweigerlich zu der Überlegung, dass sie, bewaffnet mit ggf. mehreren Waffen und/oder Bomben und mit dem Überraschungsmoment auf ihrer Seite und mit der Möglichkeit, Geiseln zu nehmen, als erster getötet werden würden.


Das ist in etwa so logisch, wie einen psychisch kranken Triebtäter, der sich unverfolgbar wähnt, mit der "Androhung" der Todesstrafe anstelle von lebenslänglich zu stoppen.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (12. März 2013)

> schlichtweg nur zu einer Ausweichreaktion führen: Kindergärten, Uni-Hörsäle, Einkaufszentren, Kinos, Marktplätze, öffentliche Veranstaltungen,... - Ziele zu finden ist nun wahrlich nicht schwer.



Es behauptet auch keiner, dass es schwer wäre Ziele zu finden. Aber viele Amokläufe finden nunmal in der Schule statt. Das ist jedoch kein Zufall. Die Amokläufe finden in Schulen statt, weil die Täter meinen, ihre Probleme kämen aus der Schule. 

Zu deinem Punkt, dass der Amokläufer den Lehrer zuerst tötet:
Wenn er es schafft, kommt aus dem Nachbarraum ein anderer Lehrer, oder man hat eben Pech gehabt (zynisch, ich weiß). Aber es geht ja nicht darum alle Amokläufe zu verhindern. Wenn der Lehrer nur einen Amokläufer rechtzeitig töten kann, bedeutet das für viele Menschen Leben und hätte sich schon gelohnt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. März 2013)

Wegen dem Lehrer aus dem Nachbarraum: Dass jemand so blöd ist und dann mit dem Rücken zur Tür stehen bleibt glaub ich jetzt nicht. Die anderen Lehrer laufen ihm dann nur direkt vor die Waffe.
Und selbst wenn, bis der nach frühstens 10 Sekunden da ist, hat der Amokläufer schon zig Leute ermordet.

Wenn dann muss man ihn stoppen, bevor er in ein Zimmer kommt. Denn dann hat er schon genügend Opfer, damit sein krankes Ziel erreicht ist. Ob er danacht stirbt ist ihm wurst.


----------



## Pagz (12. März 2013)

LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Es behauptet auch keiner, dass es schwer wäre Ziele zu finden. Aber viele Amokläufe finden nunmal in der Schule statt. Das ist jedoch kein Zufall.


Nein kein Zufall. Das liegt daran, dass man in der Schule normalerweise in einem Alter ist, in denen man soweiso viele emotionale Probleme hat (Pubertät). Kommt dann auch noch dazu, dass man keine Freunde/Verwandte hat, mit denen man darüber reden kann, läuft man eben schneller Amok, als ein Erwachsener in einer vergleichbaren Situation.



> Zu deinem Punkt, dass der Amokläufer den Lehrer zuerst tötet:
> Wenn er es schafft, kommt aus dem Nachbarraum ein anderer Lehrer, oder man hat eben Pech gehabt (zynisch, ich weiß). Aber es geht ja nicht darum alle Amokläufe zu verhindern. Wenn der Lehrer nur einen Amokläufer rechtzeitig töten kann, bedeutet das für viele Menschen Leben und hätte sich schon gelohnt.


Das Leben ist kein Film
Ich möchte dich nur mal daran erinnern, dass in Columbine 2 ausgebildetet Polizisten zur Zeit des Amoklaufs stationiert waren. Und die haben sich während des gesamten Amoklaufs schön hinter ihren Autos versteckt und haben auf Verstärkung gewartet. 
Denkst du also wircklich, dass im Falle eines Amoklaufs sich die Lehrer sofort eine Waffe schnappen und das Klassenzimmer mit dem Amokläufer stürmen würden? 
Selbst wenn ein Lehrer auf die Idee kommen würde, wäre das glatter Selbstmord. Schließlich kann der Lehrer nicht einfach in das Klassenzimmer stürmen und um sich schießen, in der Hoffnung, den Amokläufer zu treffen


----------



## LeChiffre95 (12. März 2013)

> Das Leben ist kein Film
> Ich möchte dich nur mal daran erinnern, dass in Columbine 2 ausgebildetet Polizisten zur Zeit des Amoklaufs stationiert waren. Und die haben sich während des gesamten Amoklaufs schön hinter ihren Autos versteckt und haben auf Verstärkung gewartet.



Die Lehrerin beim letzten Amoklauf hat sich vor die Kinder gestellt. Manchmal klappt es, manchmal nicht. Aber auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: Es muss nur einmal klappen


----------



## batmaan (12. März 2013)

@ ruyven 

Die "erfolgreichen" Amok Läufe brauchen Planung. Wenn man andras Breivik auch als Amok Lauf sieht z.B. Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass keiner seine tat nicht vorher plant.


----------



## Seeefe (12. März 2013)

batmaan schrieb:


> @ ruyven
> 
> Die "erfolgreichen" Amok Läufe brauchen Planung. Wenn man andras Breivik auch als Amok Lauf sieht z.B. Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass keiner seine tat nicht vorher plant.


 
Brauchen auch nicht. Man hat ein ziel, man weiß wie mans machen will und der rest ergibt sich von selbst wenn das Blutbad schon läuft. Das ist keine große Planung, wenn überhaupt. 
Viele Amokläufer zeigen vor ihrem Amoklauf zwar schon Anzeichen, das sie wohl einen begehen, aber ich denke nicht das ein Mensch der wegen Emotionen Amokläuft, was wohl der häufigste Grund ist, ihn sorgfältig plant...


----------



## LeChiffre95 (12. März 2013)

Keiner sagt, dass er sorgfältig geplant ist, aber er ist zumindest ungefähr geplant (glaub ich)


----------



## ugotitbad (12. März 2013)

Leute wir leben in Deutschland (Österreich/Schweiz). Oder seid ihr zufällig Politiker in den USA? Es bringt nichts zu vermuten. Lasst sie machen, time will tell.


----------



## Uter (12. März 2013)

Wenn ich ein Amokläufer wär, dann würde ich bewaffnete Lehrer oder wenige Wachen in Schulen sehr begrüßen. Grund: Es sollte kein großes Problem sein eine (nicht oder schlecht ausgebildete und u.U. körperlich nicht fitte) Person zu überraschen und mit einem Messer o.ä. zu töten und schon hat man eine Schusswaffe, mit der man sich auch mit allen herbeieilenden Wachen/Lehrern/Polizisten anlegen kann (und u.U. noch mehr Waffen und Munition bekommt).


----------



## LeChiffre95 (12. März 2013)

> Lasst sie machen, time will tell.


Das ist ja mal ne tolle Einstellung. Wir warten einfach was passiert und hoffen das beste.



> Wenn ich ein Amokläufer wär, dann würde ich bewaffnete Lehrer oder wenige Wachen in Schulen sehr begrüßen. Grund: Es sollte kein großes Problem sein eine (nicht oder schlecht ausgebildete und u.U. körperlich nicht fitte) Person zu überraschen und mit einem Messer o.ä. zu töten und schon hat man eine Schusswaffe, mit der man sich auch mit allen herbeieilenden Wachen/Lehrern/Polizisten anlegen kann (und u.U. noch mehr Waffen und Munition bekommt).



Du vergisst, dass ein Amoklauf nicht so einfach ist. Man drückt schließlich nicht wie bei einem Spiel eine Taste, sondern muss dem Opfer das Messer mit voller Kraft in den Brustkorb rammen. Das ist um einiges schwerer als man denkt. Einfacher ist es schon mit einer Schusswaffe zu töten und wer die hat, hat i.d.R. auch genug Munition. Es wird schließlich keiner mit 3 Schuss einen Amoklauf versuchen.


----------



## Wincenty (12. März 2013)

sollen sich die Basta**e auf der anderen Seite vom Teich gegenseitig umnieten, dann kommen sie nicht auf die Idee "Demokratie" in andere Länder zu bringen mittels gegen Terroisten gerichtete Bombenteppiche.

Die sollen ruhig sich gegenseitig mit ABC-Waffen zerkloppen, von einem Land voller Barbaren kann man nicht viel erwarten.

Selbst die die sich gegen den Schwachsinn wehren, solange sie nur Reden sind sie nicht besser als die Politiker.


----------



## ugotitbad (12. März 2013)

LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ne tolle Einstellung. Wir warten einfach was passiert und hoffen das beste.


 
Ich hoffe garnichts für die USA.  Wer mit den ungerechten lebt, sollte sich nicht wundern als Unschuldiger zu sterben.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (12. März 2013)

> Selbst die die sich gegen den Schwachsinn wehren, solange sie nur Reden sind sie nicht besser als die Politiker.


Das muss ich doch nicht als Aufruf zu Gewalt werten?



> Wer mit den ungerechten lebt, sollte sich nicht wundern als Unschuldiger zu sterben.


Also sollen Schulkinder auswandern?

Mal generell:
Was ist das hier eigentlich für eine USA-feindliche Stimmung?
Bush ist schon lange nicht mehr Präsident und nicht jeder Amerikaner ist ein Idiot. Ich finde es völlig falsch jetzt Sprüche zu bringen wie "selber schuld", es gibt auf der Welt schließlich genug Länder, die schlimmer sind als die USA. Ich brauche wohl hoffentlich nicht von Nordkorea, Iran, etc. anfangen. Die USA ist (zumindest im Vergleich zu anderen Staaten) ein demokratischer Rechtsstaat, mit dem Deutschland verbündet ist. Egal wo man lebt, hat keiner es verdient zu sterben. Ich könnte das jetzt weiter ausführen, aber das gehört nicht mehr zum eigentlichen Thema.


----------



## Wincenty (12. März 2013)

LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Das muss ich doch nicht als Aufruf zu Gewalt werten?



Ehh nein? Sagt dir der Name Gandhi etwas? Er hat was getan und damit etwas erreicht ohne Gewalt. Natürlich wäre es nicht Möglich Demokratie zu haben ohne die französiche Revolution (für die meisten ist es ja der Urspurng der Demkratie).
Es ist zwar schwer etwas zu erreichen ohne Waffen, aber was zählt ist die Masse und das ist leider oft nicht der Fall. Selbst sehr Schwache können was erreichen wenn alle am selben Tau in die selbe Richtung ziehen.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (12. März 2013)

Schon, aber um in den USA etwas gewaltlos zu ändern, dann indem man die richtigen Leute wählt. Und das wurde bereits 2008 getan. Insofern kann man nicht viel mehr machen als zu reden - aber das ist wie bereits gesagt ein anderes Thema.


----------



## ugotitbad (12. März 2013)

Hast du auch mal an die Kinder gedacht die in Afghanistan und im Irak ums Leben gekommen sind? https://www.google.de/#hl=de&sclien...494,d.Yms&fp=5ab0b30255e5964&biw=1680&bih=946


----------



## Seeefe (12. März 2013)

Wincenty schrieb:


> sollen sich die Basta**e auf der anderen Seite vom Teich gegenseitig umnieten, dann kommen sie nicht auf die Idee "Demokratie" in andere Länder zu bringen mittels gegen Terroisten gerichtete Bombenteppiche.
> 
> Die sollen ruhig sich gegenseitig mit ABC-Waffen zerkloppen, von einem Land voller Barbaren kann man nicht viel erwarten.
> 
> Selbst die die sich gegen den Schwachsinn wehren, solange sie nur Reden sind sie nicht besser als die Politiker.


 
Ich bitte doch so unpassende Kommentare zu unterlassen, da die mal rein garnichts mit dem Thema zutun haben...


----------



## LeChiffre95 (12. März 2013)

> Hast du auch mal an die Kinder gedacht die in Afghanistan und im Irak ums Leben gekommen sind?



Ja das tue ich und das erste Ergebnis bei deinem Link ist ein Artikel des Spiegel, über einen *Amoklauf* eines US Soldaten.
Außerdem bestreitet niemand das Krieg schlimm ist, aber deshalb sollte man nicht die Zivilbevölkerung (und Kinder!) mit der Regierung einer Kriegspartei gleichstellen.
Ein G.W. Bush würde schließlich auch nicht sagen, dass alle Iraker oder Afghanen "böse" Menschen sind, sondern es auf die Regierung Saddam bzw die Taliban beschränken.


----------



## ugotitbad (13. März 2013)

Die Sache ist die, dass wir nichts daran ändern können. Wir müssen diese falsche Welt hinnehmen und ständig in dieser manipulierten Gesellschaft leben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. März 2013)

Ok, das soll jetzt keine Anleitung sein(!), aber es soll veranschaulichen, wie einfach ein Amoklauf sein kann, wenn man Lehrer bewaffnet. 

Früher musste man die Schusswaffen noch selbst mitbringen, aber durch das neue Gesetz braucht man nur ein Messer und das rammt man auch keinem in den Brustkorb. Von vorne geht es durch den Magen oder neben dem Hals ins Herz und bei zweiterem zieht man es durch die Kehle beim Herausziehen. 
Effektiv greift man den Lehrer sowieso von hinten an und setzt das Messer am Hals an, dann hat er auch keine Gelegenheit zum Schreien. 
So, jetzt ist man schon mal bewaffnet. Sollte das noch nicht reichen, wirft man einen Brandsatz ins Lehrerzimmer und nimmt sich dann die einzelnen Klassen vor. 

Wenn ausgebildetes Sicherheitspersonal vorhanden ist, läuft es natürlich nicht so einfach, aber da die nicht einfach in eine Menge von Kindern feuern können, hat man immer eine schöne Deckung und auch bei ihnen kann man sich weitere Schusswaffen besorgen. 
Man bräuchte schon mind. 5 Wächter, die ständig Funkkontakt haben, um halbwegs effektiv die Schule zu schützen. 

Ich selbst hätte schon so manchem Polizisten die Waffe abnehmen können, aber ich hab's gelassen, weil ich eigentlich keine neuen Freunde suche, aber diese Leute sind ausgebildet und sogar die machen viele Fehler. 

Hoffentlich habe ich jetzt keinem die Anleitung für morgen geschrieben, aber sowas läuft wesentlich einfacher als viele denken und Lehrer haben nicht die Ausbildung und auch nicht die psychische Stärke um Kinder zu schützen oder zu töten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2013)

Diesem Aufruf kann ich mich nur anschließen. Thema ist die Reglementierung von Waffen und die Sicherheit an Schulen - nicht die Außenpolitik der USA. Die füllt bequem 2-3 Dutzend Threads (1-2 pro Krieg  )




batmaan schrieb:


> @ ruyven
> 
> Die "erfolgreichen" Amok Läufe brauchen Planung. Wenn man andras Breivik auch als Amok Lauf sieht z.B. Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass keiner seine tat nicht vorher plant.



Breivik sieht sich selbst als Verteidigungskämpfer, andere (einschließlich mir) bezeichnen ihn als Gewalttäter oder Terrorist. Mit einem Amoklauf haben seine Taten nicht das geringste zu tun. Sie sind weder Emotional begründet noch in irgend einer Weise auf sich bezogen. Im Gegensatz zu sämtlichen Schul-Amokläufern war es sein Ziel, am Leben zu bleiben. Auch ging es ihm nicht primär darum, möglichst viele zu töten, sondern er betrachtet seine Opfer als Feinde, die er nach Kriterien ausgewählt hat.
Mit Amok hat das alles nichts zu tun. Wäre er kein Einzeltäter, würde man ihn vermutlich in Richtung Guerilla einteilen.




LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Keiner sagt, dass er sorgfältig geplant ist, aber er ist zumindest ungefähr geplant (glaub ich)



Wie gesagt: Der typische Amoklauf geht auf Ereignisse zurück, die z.T. nur wenige Stunden zurückliegen. Das ist fast schon Bestandteil der Definition. Im Fall der Schul-Amokläufer mögen es Tage gewesen sein, aber man sollte sich hier nicht von einer langfristigen Beschäftigung mit Gewaltphantasien täuschen lassen. Die Leute hatten schon lange Probleme, sie haben sich schon lange für Waffen begeistert und sie haben schon lange ein Interesse an Mord&Totschlag gehabt. Aber das trifft auf Sitzenbleiber, Sportschützen und Goths jeweils auch zu und auch die Kombination ergibt noch nicht den Beschluss "in zwei Jahren bringe ich möglichst viele Schüler um". Sowas kommt viel, viel kurzfristiger und sicherlich nicht mit voller Rationalität. Dementsprechend unwahrscheinlich ist, dass alle Faktoren so in Betracht gezogen werden, wie du oder ich das jetzt machen würden.
Insbesondere dürfte schon lange vorher ein Todeswunsch existieren und daraus resultiert eine stark abweichende Einteilung zum eigenen Tod. Ggf. kommen, im Zuge der Gewaltphanatasien aber auch des allgemeinen Scheiterns, dass eben nicht auf eigene Fehler zurückgeführt wird, auch noch ein Gefühl absoluter Überlegenheit hinzu:

Man hat soviel durchgemacht, soviel Widernissen getrotzt und jetzt zeigt man es noch einmal allen, dass sie keine, aber auch gar keine Chance haben.

So eine Person kann man dann nicht mehr abschrecken.




LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Du vergisst, dass ein Amoklauf nicht so einfach ist. Man drückt schließlich nicht wie bei einem Spiel eine Taste, sondern muss dem Opfer das Messer mit voller Kraft in den Brustkorb rammen. Das ist um einiges schwerer als man denkt.



Nicht desto trotz steigt mit dem Vorhandensein einer großen Zahl an Schusswaffen auch die Gefahr, das sich jemand einer solchen bemächtigen kann. Wenn ich an meine Lehrer zurückdenke, dann fällt mir mindestens ein Dutzend ein, die Schulabgänger einfach zu Boden stoßen und überwältigen könnte (ganz ohne Messer) und ein weiters halbes Dutzend, dass die Waffe mindestens einmal im Jahr irgendwo so rumliegen lassen würde, dass sie sich jemand schnappen könnte.
Und das sind auch noch ausgerechnet die Leute, die für die Aggression potentieller Amokläufer verantwortlich sein können. In Zukunft muss der Schüler dann nach Erhalt des Sitzenbleiberzeugnisses gar nicht mehr nach Hause fahren, um den Colt zu holen, sondern braucht dem vor seinem Tisch stehen 60 jährigen nur kräftig gegens Schienbein zu treten und dann unter die Achsel zu greifen?




> Einfacher ist es schon mit einer Schusswaffe zu töten und wer die hat, hat i.d.R. auch genug Munition. Es wird schließlich keiner mit 3 Schuss einen Amoklauf versuchen.


 
Es geht ja um Leute, die erstmal keine Schusswaffe haben. Entweder gar nicht oder nicht griffbereit. Da könnte ein zusätzliches Risiko entstehen, wenn man noch mehr Schusswaffen in Schülernähe verbreitet, da hat Uter schon recht.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (13. März 2013)

> In Zukunft muss der Schüler dann nach Erhalt des Sitzenbleiberzeugnisses gar nicht mehr nach Hause fahren, um den Colt zu holen, sondern braucht dem vor seinem Tisch stehen 60 jährigen nur kräftig gegens Schienbein zu treten und dann unter die Achsel zu greifen?



Die 60- jährigen sollen auch gar keine Waffen bekommen, sonst vergessen sie die noch auf den Klo. Aber Sicherheitspersonal das zumindest etwas Ahnung vom Umgang mit Waffen hat, kann nicht schaden. Die patrouillieren dann in 2er Teams in der Schule (oder in der Cafeteria  ). Dadurch hat man zumindest *die Chance*  einen Amokläufer zu stoppen. Ich behaupte gar nicht, das man so alle stoppt, aber zumindest manchmal lässt sich ein Amoklauf eher beenden. 

Polizisten sind schließlich auch bewaffnet und niemand behauptet, dass dadurch die Amoklaufgefahr steigt. Schaden würde es auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. März 2013)

Ähm, wenn die nebeneinander stehen, sind sie noch einfacher auszuschalten. 

Ach ja, weil ja mal jemand was von Pfeil und Bogen erwähnt hat...
Da reicht es, wenn man sich hinter einer Tür versteckt. 
Früher gab es bei der Polizei mal kugelsichere Westen, die nicht armbrustbolzensicher waren, aber eine Armbrust ist eher ineffektiv.


----------



## maxmueller92 (13. März 2013)

Aber x mal leichter zu beschaffen wie eine Schusswaffe. Allein bei mir gibts schon 2 Sportbogen im Haus, die zwar nur im Zweifelsfall tödlich sind, aber da gibts ja deutlich stärkere - legal in DE.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. März 2013)

Man bekommt auch legal eine Armbrust mit entsprechenden Bolzen, nur dauert es zu lange das Teil zu laden und mit Pfeil und Bogen kannst du nicht wirklich durch Tische und Türen schießen. 

Eine Schusswaffe kann man sich sogar von der Polizei relativ einfach besorgen, also spielt man dem Amokläufer mit bewaffneten Unfähigen wirklich nur in die Hände. 
Hinter denen kann man sogar vor weiterem Sicherheitspersonal in Deckung gehen, weil deren Kugeln Körper nicht durchschlagen dürfen. Das dürfen nicht mal die von Polizeiwaffen.


----------



## maxmueller92 (13. März 2013)

Ich glaube 9mm bleiben ganz allgemein im Körper hängen...Aber man kann Amokläufe wie ich finde nicht verhindern. Man kann vielleicht die Zahl der Todesopfer pro Amoklauf durch die Maßnahmen da verringern, aber vielleicht steigt auch die Zahl der Amokläufe durch die von euch genannten Gründe. Mir ist es lieber, wenn so wenig Menschen wie möglich eine Waffe tragen, und Lehrer schon garnicht  (denn dann wäre ich schon mausetod  )


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. März 2013)

Eine Desert Eagle .50 hat auch 9mm. 

Verhindern kann man sie nicht, aber man sollte sie auch nicht unterstützen. 
Wirklich ausgebildetes Personal lasse ich mir noch irgendwo einreden, aber das wars dann auch.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (13. März 2013)

Ich bleibe dabei, dass Sicherheitspersonal Amokläufe eher verhindert. Sinnvoller wäre natürlich wenn niemand eine Waffe hat und es keine Probleme gibt, durch die Amokläufe hervorgerufen werden, aber wir leben schließlich nicht auf nem Ponnyhof.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. März 2013)

Wie gesagt, man kann sogar der Polizei die Waffen abnehmen.


----------



## maxmueller92 (13. März 2013)

.50 sind 12.7mm, nur am Rande 
Gegen das Sicherheitspersonal hab ich auch nichts, die Frage ist halt wie Effektiv das ist. Allerdings finde ich es mehr als fragwürdig Zivilpersonen eine Waffe in die Hand und einen Auftrag aufs Auge zu drücken..


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. März 2013)

Shit, hab's im Halbschlaf mit der Glock verwechselt. 

Am besten wäre wohl, wenn bewaffnete Schüler gar nicht auf's Schulgelände kommen könnten. 
Es würde zwar optisch nicht sonderlich einladend aussehen, wenn man eine Mauer um die ganze Schule ziehen und an allen Eingängen Metalldetektoren inkl. bewaffneten Wächtern positionieren würde, aber so wäre niemand auf dem Gelände selbst bewaffnet.


----------



## maxmueller92 (13. März 2013)

Paasiert schon mal 
Aber das ist praktisch wahrscheinlich leider nicht möglich, und wer töten will der tötet.
Besser wäre sowas wie sie hier mal überlegt haben - Waffe kann nur mit dem richtigen Finger abgefeuert werden. Aber selbst dann gibts illegal immer Waffen ohne Fingerabdruckdingens oder der Opa hat noch ne P38 im Schrank...
Ich glaube es gibt keine Lösung


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. März 2013)

Spätestens beim Rückstoß hätte ich es gemerkt. 

Meine Idee wäre ja eine Art Gefängnis und dort kommt man auch nicht bewaffnet rein.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (13. März 2013)

Überleg mal, wie lange es dauert, an einer Schule 1.000 Schüler zu filzen, mal abgesehen davon, dass man dann auch gleich den Überwachungsstaat einführen könntest.

Amokläufe wird es immer geben, man kann nur die Anzahl der "erfolgreichen" Amokläufe und der Versuche insgesamt vermindern.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2013)

LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Die Lehrerin beim letzten Amoklauf hat sich vor die Kinder gestellt. Manchmal klappt es, manchmal nicht. Aber auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: Es muss nur einmal klappen


 
Die Lehrerin hat die Kinder versteckt und dem Täter gesagt dass sie nicht da wären. 
Daraufhin hat er sie erschossen und ist einfach weiter gegangen. Er hat sich auch nicht die Mühe gemacht nach den Kindern zu suchen da es ja genug andere Ziele gab.
Victoria Soto


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. März 2013)

Übrigens gibt es da noch einen gravierenden Unterschied zwischen Lehrern und Amokläufern: erstere sind in den meisten Fällen keine kaltblütigen Mörder  Soll heißen, aus einem bewaffneten Lehrer wird nicht plötzlich eine Killermaschine, der einen Amokläufer auf 100 Meter aus der Hüfte abknallt. "Potentielle Leiche mit Munitionsnachschub" dürfte den bewaffneten Lehrer in den meisten Fällen besser umschreiben.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Übrigens gibt es da noch einen gravierenden Unterschied zwischen Lehrern und Amokläufern: erstere sind in den meisten Fällen keine kaltblütigen Mörder  Soll heißen, aus einem bewaffneten Lehrer wird nicht plötzlich eine Killermaschine, der einen Amokläufer auf 100 Meter aus der Hüfte abknallt.


 
Deswegen werden die Lehrer auch ein Wochenende lang trainiert um in ihnen den Rambo zu wecken. 
Mal abwarten wie viele Lehrer dann zur Waffe greifen wenn die Schüler nicht im Unterricht mitmachen oder vorlaut werden oder der Lehrer am Morgen auf der Fahrt zur Arbeit schon den Vordermann in der Bäckereischlange abgeknallt hat weil es für ihn zu lange gedauert hat.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. März 2013)

LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Überleg mal, wie lange es dauert, an einer Schule 1.000 Schüler zu filzen, mal abgesehen davon, dass man dann auch gleich den Überwachungsstaat einführen könntest.
> 
> Amokläufe wird es immer geben, man kann nur die Anzahl der "erfolgreichen" Amokläufe und der Versuche insgesamt vermindern.


Die laufen dann eben alle durch Scanner und wenn das so ein großes Problem ist, darf man sich eben nicht über Amokläufe aufregen. 

Meine Idee würde schon funktionieren, aber gut finde ich es nicht, dass so etwas überhaupt notwendig ist.


----------



## maxmueller92 (13. März 2013)

Was ich noch sagen wollte: Als nächstes bekommen dann die Schüler Waffen, um sich vor Amoklehrern beschützen zu können (der ideale Kontrollstaat - jeder der gegen ihn arbeitet wird früher oder später erschossen) 
Ich finde solche Maßnahmen nach wie vor sinnlos, da sollten sie lieber den Munitionsverkauf besser kontrollieren. Im Extremfall halt wie in Israel!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2013)

LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Die 60- jährigen sollen auch gar keine Waffen bekommen, sonst vergessen sie die noch auf den Klo. Aber Sicherheitspersonal das zumindest etwas Ahnung vom Umgang mit Waffen hat, kann nicht schaden. Die patrouillieren dann in 2er Teams in der Schule (oder in der Cafeteria  ). Dadurch hat man zumindest *die Chance*  einen Amokläufer zu stoppen. Ich behaupte gar nicht, das man so alle stoppt, aber zumindest manchmal lässt sich ein Amoklauf eher beenden.
> 
> Polizisten sind schließlich auch bewaffnet und niemand behauptet, dass dadurch die Amoklaufgefahr steigt. Schaden würde es auf jeden Fall nicht.




Und schon sind wir von "bewaffnet die Lehrer, das bringt Sicherheit" zu einem "stellt einen auf Polizei-Niveau geschulten Wachdienst ein, das bringt Sicherheit". In Gegensatz zu ersterem kann man letzterem sicherlich zustimmen.

Ich fürchte aber, dass die Politiker in den USA aus gutem Grund nicht gefordert haben, einfach Polizisten in den Schulen zu stationieren:
Im Gegensatz zu einer Waffe für Lehrer kostet derartiges Personal regelmäßig. Und nicht wenig.

Ich weiß nicht, wie günstig/ungünstig amerikanische Schulen im inneren aufgebaut sind, aber auf Bildern sehen sie immer relativ offen und weitläufig aus. Wenn ich mal die Schule zu rate ziehe, auf der ich war (ebenfalls eher flächig gebaut, statt ein großer Block), dann hätte ich da wenigstens zwei Streifen, also vier Personen, für die Geländesicherung für sinnvoll befunden. Die dürften im Zweifelsfall aber immer noch bis zu 3-4 Minuten brauchen, um einen bereits in einen Gebäude befindlichen Schüler zu erreichen. Für "garantiert nicht mehr als eine Klasse tod"-Schutz wäre ehe in jedem Gebäude eine Wache alle zwei Etagen nötig, in meinem Fall so 6-7-8. Bei einer Schule mit vielleicht 1000-1200 Schülern und demensprechend um 35-40 Lehrer&Angestellte mal eben eine Steigerung des Personals um 20%




Nailgun schrieb:


> Man bekommt auch legal eine Armbrust mit entsprechenden Bolzen, nur dauert es zu lange das Teil zu laden und mit Pfeil und Bogen kannst du nicht wirklich durch Tische und Türen schießen.



Mit einem wirklich starken Bogen kannst du auch durch eine einfache Tür schießen - vor allen Dingen musst du mit Pfeil und Bogen aber überhaupt erst einmal schießen können. Die wurden schließlich nicht ohne Grund durch zwar langsamere, aber einfacher zu bedienende Armbrüste abgelöst, die wiederum irgendwann durch Feuererwaffen ersetzt wurden, die noch leichter trafen.
Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass Personen, die alte, einfache, nutzerunfreundliche und nur bei viel Übung effektive Waffen beherschen, nicht Amok laufen - viel Ausdauer und Zielstrebigkeit haben sie ja immerhin, was schon mal gegen Frustration hilft.
Spätestens einen Schleuderer kannst du jedenfalls mit keinerlei verboten mehr stoppen und selbst die meisten Wachdienste dürften sich davon überrumpeln lassen


----------



## LeChiffre95 (13. März 2013)

> Im Gegensatz zu einer Waffe für Lehrer kostet derartiges Personal regelmäßig. Und nicht wenig.


An meiner Schule gibt es um die 80 Lehrer, selbst wenn da 10 Wachleute dazukommen steigert das die Personalkosten um weniger als 10% weil Wachleute wohl deutlich weniger verdienen als Lehrer.
Außerdem halte ich 10 Mann für völlig überzogen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. März 2013)

@ruyven
Ich hab extra 'nicht wirklich' geschrieben, weil es eben nicht mit jedem Bogen klappt, genauso wenig mit jeder Armbrust. 

Bei beiden ist dann auch die begrenzte Munition ein Problem, denn 100 Pfeile oder Bolzen bekommt man nicht so einfach in eine Schule, bzw. will sie gar nicht tragen. 
100 Schuss für eine Feuerwaffe sind aber kein großes Problem und noch weniger, wenn die Lehrer passend droppen.


----------



## maxmueller92 (14. März 2013)

Oder du machst bei denen nen Weapon-pick-up 
Aber mal so nebenbei: Die Ausbildung und Rekrutierung von soviel Wachpersonal dürfte wohl nicht sehr leicht sein. Schließlich haben die Polizeiwachen oder whatever auch nicht Polizisten im Überfluss...


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. März 2013)

Gerade die USA haben genug ältere Soldaten, die eine Beschäftigung brauchen und nach einem psychologischen Test, könnten die relativ günstig diese Arbeit verrichten.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2013)

LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> An meiner Schule gibt es um die 80 Lehrer, selbst wenn da 10 Wachleute dazukommen steigert das die Personalkosten um weniger als 10% weil Wachleute wohl deutlich weniger verdienen als Lehrer.
> Außerdem halte ich 10 Mann für völlig überzogen.


 
10 Leute mehr? Gut dann rechne das mal für alle Schulen durch die es so gibt.
Und dann kannst du das auch gleich für Kindergärten und Universitäten ausweiten. Und vergiss die Berufsschulen nicht.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (14. März 2013)

> Und dann kannst du das auch gleich für Kindergärten und Universitäten ausweiten. Und vergiss die Berufsschulen nicht.


Keiner behauptet, dass Schutz nichts kostet. Aber bei weniger als 10% mehr Personalkosten macht das jetzt nicht so viel aus wenn man bedenkt was die USA jährlich fürs Militär ausgibt.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2013)

Die Ausgaben für das Militär sind aber scheinbar wichtiger als ein paar Amokläufe pro Jahr zu verhindern.
Relativ betrachtet sterben dabei deutlich weniger Menschen als beim Reinigen ihrer Waffen.


----------



## godfather22 (14. März 2013)

Was für Meschen sollen das bitte werden, wenn sie von frühster Kindheit an mit Waffen konfrontiert werden?
Manche  halten die Afrikanischen Kindersoldaten für schlimm und pedagogisch  fragwürdig aber über so etwas macht sich mal wieder keiner Gedanken.
Wann wird die Kriegswut der Amerikaner endlich ein Ende finden?



Threshold schrieb:


> 10 Leute mehr? Gut dann rechne das mal für alle Schulen durch die es so gibt.
> Und dann kannst du das auch gleich für Kindergärten und Universitäten ausweiten. Und vergiss die Berufsschulen nicht.


 
Nicht, dass die Kindergartenkinder Amok laufen ^^

Was für Meschen sollen das bitte werden, wenn sie von frühster Kindheit an mit Waffen konfrontiert werden?
Manche  halten die Afrikanischen Kindersoldaten für schlimm und pedagogisch  fragwürdig aber über so etwas macht sioch mal wieder keiner Gedanken.
Wann wird die Kriegswut der Amerikaner endlich ein Ende finden?


----------



## Gast20140625 (14. März 2013)

Findest du nicht, dass es einen staken Unterschied gibt zwischen: von Kindheit an Sicherheitsleute mit Waffen sehen und von Kindheit an andere Menschen (auch unbewaffnete) zu erschießen?


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2013)

Kinder sollten gewaltfrei aufwachsen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. März 2013)

Sollten, ja...

Entweder werden beim Schutz Opfer gebracht, oder weiterhin gezählt. 
Für die richtige Alternative sind Menschen leider zu dämlich.


----------



## Seeefe (14. März 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Was für Meschen sollen das bitte werden, wenn sie von frühster Kindheit an mit Waffen konfrontiert werden?
> Manche  halten die Afrikanischen Kindersoldaten für schlimm und pedagogisch  fragwürdig aber über so etwas macht sich mal wieder keiner Gedanken.
> Wann wird die Kriegswut der Amerikaner endlich ein Ende finden?
> 
> ...


 
Mit Kriegswut der Amerikaner hat das aber eher weniger zu tun.

Aber sehe das sonst genau wie du.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Findest du nicht, dass es einen staken Unterschied gibt zwischen: von Kindheit an Sicherheitsleute mit Waffen sehen und von Kindheit an andere Menschen (auch unbewaffnete) zu erschießen?


 
Es gibt einen großen Unterschied hinsichtlich der Aggression, ja.
Aber es gibt 0 Unterschied hinsichtlich des Umganges mit Waffen: Für beide gehören Waffen zum poentiellen Einsatz, beide können keine Hemmschwelle gegenüber dem Einsatz von Waffen in Problemfällen entwickeln. Und das ist das Problem in den USA, denn unabhängig von Waffen wirst du unter 100.000 immer 1-2-3 haben, die genug gefrusted und morallos genug sind, um ihre Aggressionen gewalttätig auszuleben. In einer waffenablehnden Gesellschaft treten die jemanden (oder mit etwas Glück nur etwas) zusammen - in einer Gesellschaft, in der Waffen dazugehören, greifen sie sprichwörtlich "wie selbstverständlich" zu einer solchen.

Allerdings sehe ich die Eltern und die Gesamtgesellschaft in diesem Kontext wesentlich problematischer (denn die sind zusätzlich Vorbildfigur und präsentieren Waffen nicht nur als Mittel zum Zweck für Wachenkräfte, sondern als Hobby&Spaß), zumindest wenn das Sicherheitspersonal die Waffen verdeckt trägt.


----------

